# welchencharaktersollichspielen und solche seiten



## Flixl (11. Juli 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Kishou (11. Juli 2008)

http://welchencharakternehmeich.de.vu/ hab da überall NÖ gedrückt und soll Druide werden, haha


----------



## Jurok (11. Juli 2008)

Jo als Druide bekommst du mal ein Eindruck als Tank DD und Heal ... war auch mein erster Char. Finds nur lustig wenn man auf alles Ja macht außer beim Dmg kommt Pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kenne leider keine anderen Seiten.


----------



## Sarad (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm... wieso kommt bei mir bloß nur Druide oder Schamane... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. Juli 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> Hi,
> viele von euch kennen sicher Allimania und so natührlich auch www.welchencharaktersollichspielen.de. diese seite ist leider tod doch es gibt ja auch noch:
> 
> http://welchencharakternehmeich.de.vu/
> ...


guck fernsehen und schau dir die WoW-Werbung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann weisste welche klasse du spielen sollst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rof (11. Juli 2008)

macht mal dmg nein tanken ja healen nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (11. Juli 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Krachi (11. Juli 2008)

Kishou schrieb:


> http://welchencharakternehmeich.de.vu/ hab da überall NÖ gedrückt und soll Druide werden, haha






LOL überall ja gedrückt und soll auchn dudu/schami nehmen xD


----------



## Slycér (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn man Nein-Ja-Nein antwortet kommt garnichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin übrigens alles durchgegangen:

1.Damage
2.Tanken
3.Healen


Ja-Ja-Ja               Schamane,Druide
Ja-Ja-Nein            Krieger
Ja-Nein-Nein         Schurke,Jäger,Hexenmeister,Magier
Nein-Ja-Ja            Paladin
Nein-Nein-Ja         Priester
Nein-Ja-Nein         "Nichts"
Ja-Nein-Ja            Schamane,Druide
Nein-Nein-Nein      Druide

Wenn was fehlt verbessert mich ;-)

lg Slycér


----------



## YasoNRX (11. Juli 2008)

du solltest dir was neues aussuchen haha


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Juli 2008)

Die 1. Seite hat nen wiederspruch in sich gebt mal beim 1. mal immer nein ein und dann nochmal alles mit ja ^^


----------



## Flixl (11. Juli 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Knottel (23. Oktober 2009)

Ganz frisch aus dem editor mit hintergründen aus den WoW Fansite material  (noch nicht ganz fertigaber ich bin dran)

welchencharsollichspielen.de.tf/


----------



## Nimbe (23. Oktober 2009)

solche seiten sind meist echt sowas von behämmert, sry ist aber so! meine meinung!


Ich persönlich habe auch bei meinem ersten char so hmm was isn lustig hm zwertg ach toll xd winziger schei*** hm hunter? hm is sicher lustig mit der schrot alle weterzuhaun   (zwerg schami war mein erster testchar name Gimli mit ich weiß nich wieviel zeichen^^

als ich mit meinenf reunden bei der horde spielen sollte nahm ich taure, fand die cool und erinnerten mich an die minotauren aus anderen spielen und druide klang interressant mit den anderen formen und so.

bereue druide bis heute nich is immer noch mein main

btt: naja wer umbedingt auf solche sein gehen soll solls machen^^


----------



## Nikomedes (23. Oktober 2009)

Warum können die Leute nicht einfach von jeder Klasse einen Char erstellen und einfach mal ausprobieren... Aber scheinbar haben heute alle keine Zeit und Lust mehr zum Ausprobieren.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (23. Oktober 2009)

Nikomedes schrieb:


> Warum können die Leute nicht einfach von jeder Klasse einen Char erstellen und einfach mal ausprobieren... Aber scheinbar haben heute alle keine Zeit und Lust mehr zum Ausprobieren.


Ausprobieren? Da gibts doch keine EPIXXXX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (23. Oktober 2009)

1. Frage - Damge - JA
2. Frage - Tanken -  JA
3. Frage - Heilen - NEIn

Herzlichen Glückwunsch du solltest Krieger oder Todesritter werden 

Mh genau das Spiele ich, unglaublich, was für ein zufall


----------



## Darth Cadus (23. Oktober 2009)

Müll...


----------



## Marthum (23. Oktober 2009)

wenn man kein dmg machen will, tanken will aber nicht heilen will, kommt folgende antwort:
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch du solltest dir was anderes aussuchen*
auch geil xD


----------



## Ayuran (23. Oktober 2009)

wenn man alles ja drückt kommt ja dudu und schamane raus, aber ich wusste noch gar net das schamanen tanken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hier ist mal ein umfangreicher Test http://www.testedich.de/quiz22/quizpu.php?...&katid=0417 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## MadMarlboro (23. Oktober 2009)

Knottel schrieb:


> Ganz frisch aus dem editor mit hintergründen aus den WoW Fansite material  (noch nicht ganz fertigaber ich bin dran)
> 
> welchencharsollichspielen.de.tf/



omg, so eine werbe-verseuchte seite hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen. alle 3sec macht sich so ein teil auf.
@work, somit hab ich leider keinen werbeblocker.


----------



## Terrordromgirl (23. Oktober 2009)

juhu ich hab 4 möglichkeiten ich soll: Schurke,Jäger,Hexer oder age werdn zu blöd des hab ich alles schon also doch wieder blöden Pala den kann i net spieln der is soooo scheiße ^^


----------



## vanishone (23. Oktober 2009)

Der erste Test ist ganz witzig^^

Willst du dmg machen: nein
Willst du tanken können: nein
Willst du heilen können: nein

Du solltest Druide werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiut (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde so Test nicht so super. Wenn es einen Test geben würde wo indirekt die Interressen abgefragt werden, könnte das Ergebnis eher stimmen.


----------



## Nexxen (23. Oktober 2009)

lol wenn man immer Ja drückt kommt schmai und drood raus... Als ob Schamis tanken können xDD


----------



## Mastermind (23. Oktober 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist mal ein umfangreicher Test http://www.testedich.de/quiz22/quizpu.php?...&katid=0417
> 
> ...



Interessant und passt auch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu 33 % sind Sie: Du bist der geborene Heiler! Du erhältst die Gruppe am Leben. Ohne dich geht gar nichts. Entscheide dich zwischen Priester (purer Heilbot) und Paladin (auch als Nicht-Heiler okay).
Dieses Profil hatten 6.9355 % der 12847 Quizteilnehmer!

Sie hätten noch das folgende werden können:
Zu 33 % sind Sie: Du bist ein Supporter. Du unterstützt die Gruppe und springst im Notfall für andere ein. Entscheide dich zwischen Druide (flexibler) und Schamane (besser fürs Einspringen).

Oder aber auch:
Zu 25 % sind Sie: Du bist ein Damage Dealer. Zu dir passen Schurken (größter Schaden), Magier (größter Critical von allen) und Jäger (allein spielen)

Oder aber auch:
Zu 8 % sind Sie: Du bist ein Krieger. Du hältst die Aggro in der Gruppe bei dir, aber du brauchst immer neustes Equipment.

Oder aber auch:
Zu 0 % sind Sie: Du bist ein Hexenmeister! Der geborene PvP-Charakter.


----------



## Særá (23. Oktober 2009)

zu classic bzw. bedingt bc konnten shamis tanken. 
guckt euch das an, dann wisst ihr was shami tanken zu Wotlk zeiten ist:

Shami-Tank-Video

Greetz.


----------



## kajumi (29. Juni 2011)

wo gebe ich das ein das ich weis was für ein charackter mir liegt


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube ja, dass ein Troll da ganz gut passt


----------



## superaugapfel (29. Juni 2011)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> omg, so eine werbe-verseuchte seite hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen. alle 3sec macht sich so ein teil auf.
> @work, somit hab ich leider keinen werbeblocker.


 omg da würd ich mir mal meine browser einstellungen angucken so popupfenster blocken und co. kg #
 aber hauptsache mal den maulheld spielen


----------



## odinxd (29. Juni 2011)

Nu lasst doch mal die toten ruhen!


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

